# DNS funktionskontrolle



## vikozo (21. Dez. 2012)

guten Tag

beim Internet provider habe ich einen festen NS eintrag, der aber einen fehler ausgibt.



> Name-Server antworten nicht auf die Frage nach dem SOA-Eintrag: ns1.kozo.ch (178.198.75.136).


Wie kann ich kontrollieren das der DNS Dienst korrekt auf die anfrage reagiert?

vielen Dank für ein feedback
vincent


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2012)

Du kannst Deinen Server wie folgt abfragen:

dig @localhost deinedomain.tld

Fehler zum DNS Server findest Du so:

grep named /var/log/syslog


----------



## vikozo (21. Dez. 2012)

Till
vielen dank werde ich testen. Die IP Adresse alleine funktioniert ja - und ich lande auf der apache default page.
Also sollte ja auch der ns1 erreichbar sein. soviel zu meiner logik

gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (21. Dez. 2012)

> Also sollte ja auch der ns1 erreichbar sein. soviel zu meiner logik


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, denn wenn Du die IP im Browser aufrufst wird port 80 bzw 443 verwendet. Die Fehlermeldung oben bezieht sich aber darauf dass der Nameserver nicht auf Port 53 erreicht werden konnte.

Du kannst Dir Deinen Server vereinfacht als Hochhaus vorstellen, die IP ist die Adresse (Straße und Hausnummer) in der das Haus steht. Die Ports sind dann die unterschiedlichen Wohnungen. Was Du gesagt hast ist dass Herr Meier in Wohnung 53 da sein muss nur weil Frau Müller in Wohnung 80 da ist. Du siehst also dass sich das nicht so verallgemeinern lässt 

Un dann kommt noch hinzu ob Du den entspechenden Port für DNS überhaupt vom Router zum Server weitergeleitet hast.


----------



## vikozo (21. Dez. 2012)

nun vom Router zum Server sind alle Port offen in beide Richtungen. 
Die Firewall von ISPConfig ist nicht eingeschaltet.
gruss
vincent


----------



## vikozo (21. Dez. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Du kannst Deinen Server wie folgt abfragen:
> 
> dig @localhost deinedomain.tld





> ; <<>> DiG 9.8.1-P1 <<>> @localhost kozo.ch
> ; (1 server found)
> ;; global options: +cmd
> ;; Got answer:
> ...





> Fehler zum DNS Server findest Du so:
> 
> grep named /var/log/syslog


das sind so die letzten Infos mit fehler



> Dec 21 16:28:02 srv02 named[6757]: zone kozo.ch/IN: loading from master file /etc/bind/pri.kozo.ch failed: unexpected end of input
> Dec 21 16:28:02 srv02 named[6757]: zone kozo.ch/IN: not loaded due to errors.
> Dec 21 16:28:02 srv02 named[6757]: reloading zones succeeded
> Dec 21 16:30:01 srv02 named[6757]: received control channel command 'reload'
> ...


----------



## vikozo (22. Dez. 2012)

> Dec 21 16:30:01 srv02 named[6757]: zone kozo.ch/IN: loading from master  file /etc/bind/pri.kozo.ch failed: unexpected end of input


Nachdem ich die ganze File neu von Hand geschrieben habe konnte sie gelesen werden - die von ISPConfig erstellte verursachte fehler.


----------



## vikozo (28. Dez. 2012)

bei einer zweiten domaine hab ich ein problem das das 


> dig @localhost deinedomain.tld


nicht übereinstimmt was unter 


> etc/bind/pri.deinedomain.tld


in IPconfig habe ich andere IP Adressen welche korrekt in der datei pri. eingetragen sind aber mit dem Dig befehlt werden lokale Private IP Adressen ausgegeben.
mit freundlichem gruss
Vincent


----------



## Till (30. Dez. 2012)

Starte mal bind neu und schau dann ob es Fehlermeldungen im /var/log/syslog von "named" gibt.


----------



## vikozo (3. Jan. 2013)

sogar den ganzen Server gebootet nach 22 Tagen


> grep named /var/log/syslog


ergibt vor allem 


> Jan  3 10:39:10 ns1 named[29027]: zone kozo.ch/IN: not loaded due to errors.


was mich nun noch verunsichert.
unter /etc/bind# ls
habe ich diverse files unter anderem
pri.kozo.ch (was ich als Primäre DNS Zone Datei interpretiere)
aber auch 
pir.ns1.kozo.ch (da ist aber nur ein Teil von dem enthalten was in pri.kozo.ch enthalten ist)

ach ja . meine Homepage www.kozo.ch war lange erreichbar - jetzt aber auch nicht mehr


----------



## Till (3. Jan. 2013)

Poste bitte mal die Datei /etc/bind/pri.kozo.ch.

Die Datei pir.ns1.kozo.ch ist wahrscheinlich bei einem Konfigurationsversuch oder so entstanden, möglicherweise hattest Du mal den ns1 Eintrag als Zone erstellt und nicht die Domain.


----------



## vikozo (7. Jan. 2013)

nachdem die datei pri.kozo.ch
nicht der gleiche inhalt hat wie das was in ISPConfig eingegeben ist habe ich die datei in Bind gelöscht
wie lange dauert es bis eine datei von ISPconfig ins Bind directory geschrieben wird?
gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2013)

> nicht der gleiche inhalt hat wie das was in ISPConfig eingegeben ist habe ich die datei in Bind gelöscht wie lange dauert es bis eine datei von ISPconfig ins Bind directory geschrieben wird?


Bitte keine config Dateien manuell löschen, das bring garnichts denn sie wird dadurch nicht neu geschrieben.

Ändere mal etwas an der Zone, z.B. setze die TTL um eine Sekunde rauf. Dann sollte es etwa 1 Minute dauern bis die Datei neu geschrieben wird.


----------



## vikozo (7. Jan. 2013)

Die Datei wurde neu geschrieben:


> Jan 7 09:50:02 ns1 named[15263]: dns_rdata_fromtext: /etc/bind/pri.kozo.ch:16: near eol: unexpected end of input
> Jan 7 09:50:02 ns1 named[15263]: zone kozo.ch/IN: loading from master file /etc/bind/pri.kozo.ch failed: unexpected end of input
> Jan 7 09:50:02 ns1 named[15263]: zone kozo.ch/IN: not loaded due to errors.


der inhalt meiner
pri.kozo.ch


> $TTL 1800
> @ IN SOA ns1.kozo.ch. vkocher.wombat.ch. (
> 2013010703 ; serial, todays date + todays serial #
> 7200 ; refresh, seconds
> ...


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2013)

Da sind einige Records falsch in ISPConfig eingetragen. Jede vollständige Domain muss im DNS mit einem Punkt enden. Wenn der punkt fehlt, dann behandelt bind den Eintrag als subdomain und hängt die Zone an. Aus "kozo.ch" wird also "kozo.ch.kozo.ch"

Also z.B.:

kozo.ch.

und nicht

kozo.ch

oder:

vkocher.wombat.ch.

und nicht

vkocher.wombat.ch


----------



## vikozo (8. Jan. 2013)

ist das Peinlich, das ein kleiner Punkt soviel schaden und verzweiflung anrichten kann. 
Till vielen Dank der Tipp war korrekt und jetzt funktioniert es. 

frage zum mx Record (für die Emails)
muss ich einen A Record machen der mail.kozo.ch. auf die IP adresse bindet
und einen MX Record (hostname: )mail  (Mailserver hostnamemail.kozo.ch.

oder genügt der mx record?

mit freundlichem gruss
vincent


----------



## Till (8. Jan. 2013)

Du benötigst einen A und einen MX record wenn Du mail.kozo.ch als MX nehmen möchtest.

Du kannst aber durchaus auch einfach kozo.ch als MX Ziel nehmen, denn dafür ist bereits ein A-Record da.

Meistens wird aber mail.kozo.ch genommen, da es klarer ist und oft ist der Mailserver ja auch nicht der gleiche Server wie der Webserver.


----------



## Brainfood (11. Jan. 2013)

Auch wenn Till deine Probleme lösen konnte...

DNS Checks:

schnell geht es immer mit einem


```
dig ANY domain.tld

Abfrage des lokalen oder spezifisch entfernten DNS Resolvers:

dig @localhost domain.tld
dig @remoteip domain.tld

DNSSEC:

dig +dnssec @ns1.chaosdns.de iana.org
```
ausführliche Tests bekommst du z.B. unter:

DNSCheck
intoDNS: checks DNS and mail servers health
Pingdom Tools

Wenn du mit Fail2ban DNS "absicherst" musste aufpassen, da ab mehreren DENY Anfragen schnell solche "legitimen" Testserver weggeblockt werden können

3 der geläufigsten Fehler sind:

fehlerhafte HINFO Einträge ("" nicht sauber gesetzt)
fehlerhafte Subdomain Einträge (PUNKT, ohne PUNKT Unachtsamkeit)
SOA zwischen NS1/NS2 net im sync

BIND Configcheck:

*named-checkconf*


----------



## vikozo (12. Jan. 2013)

Danke für dein Feedback


Zitat von Brainfood:


> Auch wenn Till deine Probleme lösen konnte...
> 
> fehlerhafte Subdomain Einträge (PUNKT, ohne PUNKT Unachtsamkeit)


ja ich bin froh das Till helfen konnte und ja es war die Punkt sache die mir Sorgen machte.
Jetzt läuft es und ich bin weiter am Ausprobieren.

mit freundlichem gruss
Vincent


----------

